# Badger and Rooster: OFRN part 2



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Badger and Rooster: OFRN


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So handsome!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

LOVE!!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Woooohhhhh look at those handsome handsome boy!...There are 2 right lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

handsome boy


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

My goodness Christian, now all that's missing is a picture of you! I can't really tell them apart, looks like the same dog, lol. They're looking gorgeous though.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

looking good


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful dogs.


----------

